# When is the best time to fish in the spring?



## chesb (Aug 12, 2006)

I am planning a trip to Garden City in the spring & was wondering when would be the best time for catching a few fish from the piers?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

may should be a good time to catch stuff

april works some years too

by late june, fishing begins to slow down


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

I have done well in April, but last year things were slow to heat up. May would probably be a surer bet. Depends on the water temperature and that depends on how long the cold weather stays around. These charts are pretty much the same except for a few species added here and there. Look at these 3 sites for fish preference temperatures:

http://www.finefishing.com/1saltfish/australiaoceania/salttemp.htm

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/a...Stearns-Guide-to-Fish-Temperature-Preferences

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/a...ltimate-Guide-to-Fish-Temperature-Preferences

Then go to the Apache Pier site to see the current temp.
http://www.apachefamilycampground.com/pierconditions.php


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

mid march....the blues and spanish will be first to show up. Whiting will soomn follow


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

may and june


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've always done best mid-late April, assuming the water warms up. If not then the first couple weeks of May are good.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

SO anytime from mid March to June, with best odds in May-is. Watch the Apache pier for the temperature reports. Does that about cover it.

Okay so what about us folks that are coming, no matter what?


----------

